# Week 1 Basis



## dke (13 Oct 2004)

Hi,

Can someone explain to me what exactly "week 1" basis means in relation to being taxed.

Was made redundant and didn't claim dole, got new job and now i'm being taxed on a "week 1" basis.  Does this mean that i may be in for a tax rebate if i query this, as i didn't use up any tax credits for the few weeks i wasn't working?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (13 Oct 2004)

Is "week 1" the same as "emergency" taxation? 

[broken link removed]

Perhaps you haven't given your P45 to your new employer? If you are overtaxed then you will be due a rebate when the details have been sorted out. Note that you may also be due a rebate in respect of the time that you were out of work after redundancy:


----------



## xxxanotherpersonxxx (14 Oct 2004)

*.*

* Is "week 1" the same as "emergency" taxation? *

Not quite. Emergency tax is calculated on a 'week 1' basis. It is possible to be on a week one basis, and not be on emergency tax.

There is also temporary basis.


----------



## olee (20 Oct 2004)

I've just sent in a P50 to the tax office to see if i am due a refund.
Made redundat and was off work for 2 months.  Am now working and while i was redundant didn't claim the dole.  Am i entitled to a tax refund for time not workedm etc....despite the fact that i didn't claim the dole and didn't get a stamp for every week i was out of work.  Have worked continusly for 11 years prior to this...so i have all those stamps accumulated!.

Can someone let me know....
Also does it take forever for the tax office to reply!.


----------



## Guest (20 Oct 2004)

>  Am i entitled to a tax refund for time not workedm etc

Possibly - see here:



Such claims basically refund tax that you have paid as your tax credits/allowances accumulated "unused". However if you are out of work for a while, don't claim or get a P50 refund and then return to work then your unused credits/allowances should be automatically applied to income earned from the new employment in that year. This way you still don't lose out. If, at the end of the year, you think that you may not have received full benefit of your credits/allowances then simply send in your P60 and other relevant details to your tax office and ask them to do a balancing check. If you have overpaid tax then you will get a refund. This applies to anybody regardless of whether or not they have experienced a period of unemployment during the year!

> despite the fact that i didn't claim the dole and didn't get a stamp for every week i was out of work. Have worked continusly for 11 years prior to this...so i have all those stamps accumulated!.

The PRSI payments relate to whether or not you are entitled to PRSI related welfare benefits (e.g. Unemployment Benefit as opposed to means tested Assistance, optical/dental treatment benefit, contributory old age pension etc.). They do not relate to your income tax or eligibility for a P50 refund etc.

>  Week 1 Basis  I've just sent in a P50 to the tax office to see if i am due a refund.
Made redundat and was off work for 2 months. Am now working and while i was redundant didn't claim the dole. Am i entitled to a tax refund for time not workedm etc....despite the fact that i didn't claim the dole and didn't get a stamp for every week i was out of work. Have worked continusly for 11 years prior to this...so i have all those stamps accumulated!.

> Also does it take forever for the tax office to reply!.

It varies a lot. In some cases I've received replies in weeks. In other cases months. I suppose the looming October 31st self assessment deadline could mean that they are busy too.


----------

